# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Я сегодня слушал с утра!

## mishel61

Тема для души.

----------


## mishel61

Улыбнуло!

----------


## mishel61

Хорошего всем настроения!

----------


## mishel61

*"Закружила жизни осень"*


_Побольше всем хороших песен!_

----------


## mishel61

*Старинный русский романс. Оборванные струны.*

----------


## mishel61

* "Мои берега"(сл. и муз. Л. Лобжанидзе).*

----------


## mishel61

"На сердце рана у меня"- Поёт ОЛЯ Гвоздовская 14 лет.

----------


## mishel61

НЕ ПЛАЧЬ УМЫТАЯ ЕВРОПА

----------


## mishel61

МНЕ ЛЕНКА НРАВИТСЯ ДОЯРКА

----------


## mishel61

ХОЧУ Я ЗАМУЖ - Лазурный Берег

----------


## mishel61

Русский Стилль А вишня красная + Белая сирень.

----------


## mishel61

"Поручик Голицын" - Александр Малинин - Романсы

----------


## mishel61

Джемма Халид - Три красавицы небес.

----------


## mishel61

В Кейптаунском порту.

----------


## mishel61

Девушка из Нагасаки.

----------


## mishel61

Julio Iglesias - Nathalie

----------


## mishel61

"Sway" Frank Sinatra.

----------


## mishel61

Little Man  Cher & Sonny.

----------


## mishel61

EL PASSADOR - Amada mia amore mio

----------


## mishel61

_Монголы перепели «Чингисхан»._
«Чингисхан»

----------


## mishel61

Светлана Рерих - Ладошки .


_Приятного прослушивания. (Поднимаю настроение.)_

----------


## mishel61

Сладкая моя! (красивый танец).
_А потанцевать?!_

----------


## mishel61

Band ODESSA  "НЕ СПЕШИ , НАТАШКА".

----------


## mishel61

Kaoma - Lambada (1989) - 30 лет суперхиту поколения!
_А передохнуть?!_

----------


## mishel61

Ну что девчата по маленькой.Елена Кукарская

 :Girl Blum2:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:  :Pivo:

----------


## mishel61

Мужиков надо любить.

----------


## mishel61

Старинный русский романс "В лунном сиянии снег серебрится" в исполнении Гульнары Исмаевой

----------


## mishel61

Оксана Джелиева - Виноватая.
_Пободрее, веселее..._

----------


## mishel61

Бродячие артисты | Легендарная Песня |.

----------


## mishel61

Обломал немало веток! (красивый танец).
_Врешь, - не уйдешь... (Поднимем  настроение)._

----------


## mishel61

"На берегу Чу" Тогжан Муратова.
_Приятно видеть, новых людей на страничке, для Вас моих прекрасных и неотразимых, - в завершение утренней прохлады 
и приветствуя яркое солнышко!..._

----------


## mishel61

HERB KRAUS & THE WALKIN' SHOES - RED RIVER ROCK

----------


## mishel61

*Chris Norman - Living Next Door To Alice*

----------


## mishel61

Андрей Храмов (Храмыч) - Какая есть.

----------


## mishel61

Красивой женщине — красивые слова!
_красивая музыка._

----------


## mishel61

МУЗЫКА  СЕРГЕЙ ЧЕКАЛИН - ЗАБЫТЫЙ ТАНЕЦ.

----------


## mishel61

Рябина алая, 
Распята ниткою бус,
Рябину алую
Держу в руке, 
Ну и пусть.
Покрыта инеем,
И сладким соком весны,
Любовь без имени, 
А нелюбовь без вины.

----------


## mishel61

Отличного настроения и с добрым утром, -все, всем, всем.

----------


## mishel61

Олег Винник — Здравствуй, невеста.

----------


## mishel61

"Розовые щечки" Сергей Славянский
_Хорошего осеннего дня!_

----------


## mishel61

Мы из деревни родом.

----------


## mishel61

Романс в исполнении ансамбля "Калина" г.Самара.

----------


## mishel61

Чарка на посошок.

----------


## mishel61

Танец цветов. Исп.песни-Виктор Давидзон.

----------


## mishel61

Горіла сосна палала.

----------


## mishel61

Ой, хто п'є, тому наливайте.

----------


## mishel61

Ой, Вип'ємо, Кумцю!

----------


## mishel61

В саду гуляла (гурт Забава).

----------


## mishel61

Узенький проулочек.

----------


## mishel61

"За тихой рекою."

----------


## mishel61

Ярослава Дегтярёва – "Кукушка".

----------


## mishel61

Sonya Goncharova -"А ты меня любишь ?"

----------


## mishel61

"Никто тебя не любит так, как я" - Валерий Власов.

----------


## mishel61

Обломал немало веток! 
_смотрим танец._

----------


## mishel61

Смерека. Олександр Кварта.

----------


## mishel61

Улыбнуло! 
Будь ласка!
_смотрим до конца._


_Он реально долго её носит на руках!_

----------


## mishel61

Анна Луя (DE) & Юрий Свобода (DE) - "Когда же когда !"

----------


## mishel61

ЭТОТ ПАРЕНЬ ТЕБЕ НЕ ПАРА/Юлия Михальчик /
_Поднимаю настроение!_

----------


## mishel61

Bei Mir Best Du Schoen .

----------


## mishel61

Sing Sing Sing (Dance Video).

----------


## mishel61

Triko Trako. Una triko trako.

----------


## mishel61

"Rum and Coca-Cola".

----------


## mishel61

Mahalageasca (Bucovina Dub).

----------


## mishel61

*Macarena* - Los Del Rio & André Rieu.

----------


## mishel61

Ногу свело! Хару Мамбуру

----------


## mishel61

Нагадай нам, Осень
Светлана Пугач
Нагадай нам, Осень, тихих дней и ясных,
Капельку везенья, солнышка в судьбе,
Чтоб надежды наши были не напрасны,
Ветер чтобы реже завывал  в трубе.

Пожелай нам, Осень, веры и терпенья,
Весточек хороших, добрых перемен,
Не лишай поспешно сердце вдохновенья,
Огради от грусти, боли и проблем.

Нам отмеряй, Осень, мудрости и силы,
Каждому - немножко, только не жалей!
Не томи дождями нас порой унылой,
Серостью скамеек в тишине аллей.

Сыпь охапкой листья,  исполняй желанья,
Любим твои краски, запах и дожди!
Ты не слушай, Осень, наших причитаний,
Слышим твою поступь! Просто приходи…

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP4MW_vy6qU

----------

Мусиенко (24.10.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Ой, мама, отпусти ты меня в Дубаи!

----------

МэриКу (28.10.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Марина Парусникова - Зятек.

----------


## mishel61

Танго.

----------


## mishel61

Палаускас Валерий "Погадай, цыганка, мне".

----------


## mishel61

"Миллион алых роз, на разных языках."
Автор слов Андрей Вознесенский, композитор Раймонд Паулс.

----------


## mishel61

В сапожках красных, в костюме жёлтом,
Сентябрь вышел в наряде модном.
В пшеничный локон, на зависть девам,
Рубин калины вплетён умело.

Шагает франтом по травам луга,
Несёт подарки своим подругам.
Осинки в роще, в лесу берёзы
 Ждут цвет медовый и злато в косы.

Раздал все краски Сентябрь щедрый,
Но не хватило сосне и кедру,
И липе с дубом их маловато...
Зовёт Сентябрь на помощь брата.

В янтарном фраке, под звоны струек,
В садах и парках Октябрь пирует,
И злато сыплет различной пробы.
Ноябрь, весь в белом, уже в дороге.

----------


## mishel61

Аркадий Мельников

СНЕЖИНКИ

Летают снежинки,
Почти невидимки,
Как много всегда их зимой.
И вот я снежинку-
Пушистую льдинку -
Поймал наконец-то рукой.
Заплакала тихо
 Хрустальная льдинка...
На тёплой ладони
 Осталась слезинка.

----------


## mishel61

"Королева красоты" .

----------

ТВЕРИЧАНКА (04.11.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Sirtaki - André Rieu.

----------


## mishel61

Улетали лебеди
С севера на юг.
Растеряли лебеди
Белый-белый пух.
То ли пух лебяжий
В воздухе блестит,
То ли в окна наши
Первый снег
Летит.

----------


## mishel61

Елена Гудкова - СОЛНЫШКО

----------


## mishel61

СЫПАЛ СНЕГ БУЛАНОМУ ПОД НОГИ!

----------


## mishel61

Я стану единственным,
и ты сможешь оставить всё позади
и никогда не оглянуться.
Чтобы увидеть, как я плачу,
я буду рядом с тобой.
Когда другие покинут тебя
я буду единственным,
я буду твоим...
Dr Project Point Blank Blues Band.

----------


## mishel61

Caro Emerald (Каро Эмеральд) - Stuck.

----------


## mishel61

Caro Emerald - Whatchugot.

----------


## mishel61

Просто так, возьму тебе и позвоню!!! Ольга Дамбраускенe.

----------


## Aniva

Ну бывает же! Почему действительно слушая эту композицию хочется очень сильно улыбаться?)))

----------


## mishel61

Mahalageasca (Bucovina Dub).

----------


## mishel61

В РОДНЫХ МЕСТАХ - Алексей ПЕТРУХИН


Чудится мне, будто              
Месяц за окошком
Всходит в звёздном поле   
Жёлтым колоском.

Вы мне раздобудьте            
Дедову гармошку
Чтоб я не был болен            
Грустью и тоской.

Первой электричкой            
Я вчера приехал
Чтоб тебя увидеть,               
Чтоб тебя обнять.

И услышать лично,               
Кто любви помеха
Кто тебя обидел,                  
Где тебя искать.

Припев:
И снова я в родных местах, в родных местах
Где без тебя любовь пуста, любовь пуста
Где без тебя любовь пуста где звездопад, где звездопад.
И снова за сердце берёт за сердце берёт
Как дальний перепел поёт перепел поёт
Как дальний перепел поёт на грустный лад

По полям колхозным,                  
По лугам и  пашням
Носит твоё имя                                
Ветер овсяной… 

Я приехал поздно,                          
Я приехал зряшно,
Ходишь ты с другими,                   
Только не со  мной.                     

Крикнет перепёлка -                   
Тоже ищет пару,
Не судьба, наверно,                 
Мне найти свою.

Я в ржаных метёлках                  
На  тальянке старой
О любви изменной                     
Месяцу  спою.

Припев: ...

----------


## mishel61

"Ромашка". Лилия Беседина.

----------


## mishel61

Нэнси. Дым сигарет с ментолом.

----------


## mishel61

Марина Селиванова и Ольга Дроздова - Красная смородина .

----------


## mishel61

Горіла сосна палала.

----------


## mishel61

Toto Cutugno и Вероника Агапова - ЕСЛИ Б НЕ БЫЛО ТЕБЯ.

----------


## mishel61

Белое солнце пустыни (Булат Окуджава - Ваше Благородие).

----------


## mishel61

А снег не знал и падал.

----------

ТамараКоряковцева (22.09.2021)

----------


## mishel61

"Аллилуйя". Kyle Tomlinson. 15 лет.


_Наш каждый шаг ведет туда, 
Где вечность смотрит нам в глаза 
И спрашивает строго. Аллилуйя. 
А я за ней иду во след, 
В пути своем ищу ответ, 
Зачем живу на свете? Аллилуйя._

----------

Мусиенко (06.01.2021), ТамараКоряковцева (22.09.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Не молчите... Если вам есть что сказать своим близким, то говорите. Ведь у вас может не быть второго шанса. Жизнь идет, и каждый миг в этом мире является драгоценностью. Если вы хотите поблагодарить, то сделайте это. Если вы хотите рассказать о своих чувствах — расскажите. Пока вы можете обнять своих родных — обнимайте их. Цените близких, пока они рядом. Пока вы можете признаться им в любви — вы должны это делать. Обязательно. 
Это так важно!
 С наступившим Новым годом!_

----------

Мусиенко (06.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Ты мой и только мой.

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CVLt/V3ZSABwvJ

_Видео для Вас от меня._

----------


## mishel61

Девочка-лето.

----------


## mishel61

Глюк'oZa - малыш.

----------


## mishel61

Лариса Закиева-- Загуляла.

----------

Мусиенко (06.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Группа "Посвящение". "Время летит очень быстро".

----------


## mishel61

Анна Демьянова - "Настроение жесть".

----------


## mishel61

ВЕРНУЛАСЬ ИЗ ПРОШЛОГО... - ГР. РАМС .

----------


## mishel61

ЛЕДЯНЫЕ РОЗЫ - ТАНЕЧКА КОЗЛОВСКАЯ!

----------


## mishel61

Геннадий Лист - Там где клен шумит.

----------


## mishel61

ЕСЛИ Б НЕ БЫЛО ТЕБЯ...

----------


## mishel61

КАК ЖЕ Я ХОЧУ ВСЁ ВЕРНУТЬ НАЗАД... - Сергей СЕРДЮКОВ.

----------


## mishel61

*Калина - чудная машина.*

----------


## mishel61

Виктор Королёв - Хрустальный замок!

----------


## mishel61

*Памяти Натальи СУМИШЕВСКОЙ посвящается.*

----------


## mishel61

Сумишевский и гр. "САДко" - Пой, моя гитара.

----------


## mishel61

Сумишевский - Без тебя.

----------


## mishel61

"Пройдут года" - Альберт Салтыков

----------


## mishel61

Алексей Петрухин - "Руки мамины".

----------


## mishel61

ПЕСНЯ КРИК ДУШИ! Виктор Тартанов ЦЕНИТЕ ДРУЗЕЙ!

----------


## mishel61

Я так скучаю без тебя.

----------


## mishel61

БАРИН  - ИСП. СЕРГЕЙ ХИЖНЯК

----------


## mishel61

Танец пчелок - Ветераны Космических Войск


_Улыбаемся вместе!_

----------


## mishel61

Эммануэль Ирина Кольба Сильвия Кристель.

----------


## mishel61

Бокалы по края нальём.

----------


## mishel61

Я.Сумишевский и А. Петрухин - "Пластиночка" (сл. М. Андреев, муз. А. Петрухин)


С днем 23 февраля!
Пусть День защитника Отчизны
Вам много счастья принесёт,
В делах, в карьере, в личной жизни
От всех невзгод убережет!
Здоровья крепкого желаю,
Везения верного, побед,
Любви медовой, добрых дел.
...И пусть же в жизни повезет!

----------


## mishel61

Dr. Project Point Blank ~ A Song For V.

----------


## mishel61

СЛИШКОМ ПОЗДНЯЯ ЛЮБОВЬ...  Леонид Русанов.

----------

NikTanechka (03.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Беляев - Вся в цветах душистая аллея.

----------

NikTanechka (03.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Ой, вип'ємо кумцю · Гурт Експрес

----------

NikTanechka (03.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Білі каштани · Гурт Експрес.

----------

NikTanechka (03.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Глюк’oZа – ФЭН-ШУЙ.

----------

NikTanechka (03.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Эти глаза напротив (кавер) Я.Сумишевский и Б.Кириенко.

----------

NikTanechka (03.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Александр Суханов - "Романс старости".

----------

NikTanechka (03.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Их хоб дих цу фил либ.(Я так тебя люблю.)



Я так тебя люблю,
что зла не помяну,
я всё перетерплю,
прощу твою вину.

Я так тебя люблю,
что чувствую сама,
схожу с ума,
с ума,
но я люблю.

Я всё, что было, тебе вручила,
и жизнь свою, и душу,
ты такой, но твой покой
вновь я не нарушу.

Я так тебя люблю,
что чувствую сама,
схожу с ума,
с ума,
но я люблю...

----------

NikTanechka (03.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Тріо Маренич - Тиша навкруги.

----------

NikTanechka (03.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Тумбалалайка.


Парень над думкой бьётся опять
Как бы жениться не прогадать
Много на свете
Девушек встретил
Где ж моё счастье вот бы понять

Тумбала Тумбала Тумбалалайка
Тумбала Тумбала Тумбалала
Трень балалайка
Брень балалайка
Вот балалайка такие дела

Милая дай ответ на вопрос
Что нас согреет в лютый мороз
Что без дождя в душе расцветает
Что пред тобою плачет без слёз

Как это просто глупенький мой
Греет любовь холодной зимой
Сердце пусть плачет 
Но это не значит
Что я твоею стану женой

Тумбала Тумбала Тумбалалайка
Тумбала Тумбала Тумбалала
Трень балалайка
Брень балалайка
Вот балалайка такие дела

Парень над думкой бьётся опять
Как бы жениться не прогадать
Много на свете
Девушек встретил
Где ж моё счастье вот бы понять

Тумбала Тумбала Тумбалалайка
Тумбала Тумбала Тумбалала
Трень балалайка
Брень балалайка
Вот балалайка такие дела

Тумбала Тумбала Тумбалалайка
Тумбала Тумбала Тумбалала
Трень балалайка
Брень балалайка
Вот балалайка такие дела

----------

NikTanechka (03.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Александр Дадали. Шар голубой.

----------

NikTanechka (03.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

"Бархатный блюз" исполняют Н.Джинчарадзе и Ада Лапуриди.

----------

NikTanechka (03.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Нонна Гришаева — «Куплеты шансонетки».

----------

NikTanechka (03.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Udo Wenders - Amada Mia Amore Mio.

----------

NikTanechka (03.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

гр. Балаган - Лимитед. Не губи любовь.

----------

NikTanechka (03.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Бабкины внуки. Люба - русая коса.

----------

NikTanechka (03.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

*Раиса Щербакова - По тропинке, снежком запорошенной.*

----------

NikTanechka (03.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Виктор Сорокин - Мой дед казак.

----------

NikTanechka (03.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

*Ярослав Сумишевский – Лети. Посвящение любимой Наташе.*


Счастливого полета -ЛЕТИ.

----------


## mishel61

*Юта - Любимый мой.*

----------


## mishel61

Ансамбль Бяседа. "Будзь здаровы Гаспадар".

----------


## mishel61

*Ахан Отыншиев - На берегу Чу.*



>>
*минус ТУТ* 

Дождик дождик лей
Лей лей не жалей
Позабыть тебя
Стало все тяжелей

ПРИПЕВ (1х)
На берегу ЧУ
Я тебя ищу
Жду и не дождусь
Встретиться хочу
ЭЙ
Пламенем огня
Ты любил меня
Жаркий поцелуй
Свел меня с ума

Проигрыш
2

Как же как же я 
Разыщу тебя
Ну прошу скорей
Приезжай сюда
ПРИПЕВ (1х)
Соло проигрыш
3 (повтор 1го куплета)
ПРИПЕВ (2х)

на русском,
в женском исполнении от Тогжан Муратовой:

----------


## mishel61

Сергей Альбин - Я ВАМ СЫГРАЮ, ГОСПОДА.

----------


## mishel61

Артур - Забыть нельзя.

----------


## mishel61

Рамонские страдания - Инна Каменева и группа "Параскева".

----------


## mishel61

Валерий Курас -  "Капельки".

----------


## mishel61

Земляки - Снег.

----------


## mishel61

Олег Винник - Ніч яка місячна.

----------


## mishel61

_Начинаю поздравлять с 8- марта._
Виктор Королев- Милая.

----------


## mishel61

Вячеслав Быков - Девушка у Алтаря.

----------


## mishel61

_Начинаю поздравлять с 8- марта._
*ВРЕМЕНА ЛЮБВИ" (С Сюрпризом...)*

----------


## mishel61

_Суббота, - а не пойти ли нам в баню?_
Яцевич - Баня.

----------


## mishel61

Салтыков, Чижов, Алексин "Танечка-Танюша".

----------


## mishel61

Татьяна Морозова-Мой Капитан.

----------


## mishel61

Вы не поверите:
Sofie >  Реинкарнация?
Édith Piaf - Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien (Sofie)?

----------


## mishel61

Рагда Ханиева "Старинные часы".

----------


## mishel61

Елена Ваенга - Молчим.

----------


## mishel61

Максим Галкин. Мария Каллас — «Habanera».

----------


## mishel61

Отава Ё - Лезгинка, live.

----------


## mishel61

"Ты у меня одна".

----------


## mishel61

ЗАГУЛЯЮ (сл. и муз. Евгений Коновалов) .

----------


## mishel61

Ярослав  Сумишевский "Романс".

----------


## mishel61

Песня "Голубая ночь".

----------


## mishel61

Севара "Виноградная косточка".

----------


## mishel61

С Днем подводника!
Трофим- Подлодка.

----------


## mishel61

С Днем подводника!
"Подводники Заполярья".

----------


## mishel61

С Днем подводника!
*Прощайте, красотки.*

----------


## mishel61

С Днем подводника!
*Акула или "Песня о подлодке".*

----------


## mishel61

С Днем подводника!
*Гуляет красотка Слушать в отсеках*

----------


## mishel61

С Днем подводника!
*Там за туманами.*

----------


## mishel61

С Днем подводника!
*Синева - исп. Михаил Кириллов.*

----------


## mishel61

Капали слезы.

----------


## mishel61

Ты моё дыхание.

----------


## mishel61

Эммануэль Ирина Кольба.

----------


## mishel61

Рябина -Калина. -  исп.Т.Козловская,слова и музыка Т.Каптюхова.

----------


## mishel61

ПЕСНЯ НИКОЛАЯ БЕРЕГА - Я УХОДИЛ

----------


## mishel61

НУ КАКАЯ МЕНЯ МУХА УКУСИЛА?  Песню исполняет - ТАНЕЧКА КОЗЛОВСКАЯ, ТЕКСТ - ЛЮБОВЬ ЭДВАРДСЕН

----------


## mishel61

Cuarto De La Banda.

----------


## mishel61

Группа Нэнси - Я тебя нарисовал

----------


## mishel61

Джемма Халид - Три красавицы небес.

----------


## mishel61

Helene Fischer, Tom Jones - Sexbomb.

----------


## mishel61

Rita Hayworth Sway Dancing.

----------


## mishel61

А я укуренный иду по переулочку.


_ТАНЦУЕМ ЛЮДИ!_

----------


## mishel61

Udo Wenders - Amada Mia Amore Mio


Перевод песни (довольно вольно, ну суть не в этом, песня о любви):
 "Дай мне свои руки, 
свои странные мысли, 
И губы, что влекут меня. 
Я чувствую твою энергию, 
Все твое веселье, 
И молнию, которая пронзает. 
Привет любимая, как ты? 
Сегодня красивее, чем когда-либо. 
Привет любимая, чем занимаешься? 
Скажи-ка мне, скажи кто ты? 

Любовь, любовь моя, 
Свет утра. 
Любовь, любовь моя, ты 
в каждом своем вздохе. 
Любовь, любовь моя, 
Ты - часть синего неба, 
Ты самая красивая, 
самая красивая в мире. 
Ты - единственная звезда 
и ночью и днем. 

Здесь рядом с морем 
под этим солнцем 
других больше не существует. 
Я вижу только тебя, 
Ты видишь только меня. 
Вокруг нас больше ничего нет. 
Привет любимая, как ты? 
Ты сегодня красивее, чем когда-либо. 
Привет любимая, чем занимаешься? 
Скажи-ка мне, скажи кто ты? 

Любовь, любовь моя, 
свет утра 
Любовь, любовь моя, ты 
в каждом твоем вздохе. 
Любовь, любовь моя, 
Ты - часть синего неба. 
Ты самая красивая, 
Самая красивая в мире. 
Ты - единственная звезда 
и ночью и днем."

_Более приближенный перевод с итальянского :_
"Моя возлюбленная,
Любовь моя!
Ух! Ах!
Моя возлюбленная,
Любовь моя!
Ух! Ах!
Моя возлюбленная,
Любовь,
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла, ла-ла-ла-ла-ла!"
Мне понравился больше перевод с немецкого, у итальянцев только ...Ла-ла-ла-ла

----------


## mishel61

That Man (Caro Emerald). Cover by Chiara Gigliottino.
Тот мужчина - исп. Caro Emerald.

----------


## mishel61

When I Get Low, I Get High.

----------


## mishel61

Лариса Закиева-- Загуляла.


_Текст песни:_
                 1. 
Я домой, я домой по дороге полевой запетляла 
И до дома не дошла, и до дома не дошла, загуляла 
Растревожилась душа, растревожилась душа,  нету мо̋чи 
И не спрашивай меня, где была я все три дня и три ночи 

     Припев 

Сегодня милый я обиделась 
Вино рекой, наливку пью 
Уже три  дня, как мы не виделись 
А я гуляю – я в раю 
А я гуляю – я в раю 

                 2 

Виновата, знаю я  и немножечко жалею – не скрою 
Дома ждёшь меня и куришь сигареточку одну за одною 
А ведь помнишь, я была, а ведь помнишь молодою женою 
Точно так тебя ждала, ну а ты то с одной, то с другою

----------


## mishel61

The Andrews Sisters. Bei Mir Best Du Schoen.

----------


## mishel61

Феликс Шиндер - Семь-сорок.



В семь-сорок он подъедет,
В семь-сорок он подъедет,
Наш старый, наш славный,
Наш агицын* паровоз.
Ведет с собой вагоны,
Ведет с собой вагоны
Набитые людями,
Будто сеном воз.

Он выйдет из вагона
И двинет вдоль перрона.
На голове его роскошный котелок,
В больших глазах зеленых на Восток
Горит одесский огонек.

Пусть он не из Одессы,
Пусть он не из Одессы,
Фонтаны и Пересыпь
Ждут его к себе на двор.
В семь-сорок он приедет,
В семь-сорок он подъедет,
Наш славный доблестный
Старый паровоз.

Он выйдет из вагона
И двинет вдоль перрона.
На голове его роскошный котелок.
В больших глазах зеленых на Восток
Горит одесский огонек.

Семь-сорок наступило.
Часами все отбило,
А поезд не приехал
Нет его и все, но вот
Мы все равно дождемся,
Мы все равно дождемся,
Даже если он опоздает и на целый год.

Он выйдет из вагона
И двинет вдоль перрона.
На голове его роскошный котелок.
В больших глазах зеленых «на Восток»
Горит одесский огонек.

_*Словосочетание «агицын паровоз» - непереводимая игра слов еврейского выражения, означающее стремление к счастью._
_"Музыка и текст ушли в народ", - и каждый поет по-своему и в разных сочетаниях слов._




> _Udo Wenders - Amada Mia Amore Mio_
> Перевод песни (довольно вольно, ну суть не в этом, песня о любви):


"А ежели в любимых и народных песнях столько находится расхождений, то что вы хотите от переводов текстов с итальянского на немецкий , а потом на русский (осталось вновь перевести с русского на итальянский)... :Blush2:  :Oj:

----------


## miloslava31

Я с утра зарядила песню <<гори>> и пока занималась фитнесом слушала ее. 




Также вы можете прочитать более подробнее об этой песне более подробно 

https://zaxvatu.net/kultura/nadya-do...ografii-zvezdy здесь.

----------

mishel61 (06.04.2021)

----------


## mishel61

> Я с утра зарядила песню <<гори>> и пока занималась фитнесом слушала ее.


Анастасия, располагайся места всем хватит.
 А если, что-то понравится можно и поблагодарить, - кнопка в левом углу...

----------


## mishel61

Oscar Benton - Bensonhurst Blues.

----------


## mishel61

Ofenbach — Be Mine.

----------


## mishel61

La Camisa Negra.




а можно и так для поднятия  настроения...

----------


## mishel61

Status Quo "In The Army Now".

----------


## mishel61

Chris Rea - The Road To Hell.

----------


## mishel61

Chris Rea - The Road to Hell Pt 2.


Перевод песни:

Итак, я стою у реки,
Но вода не течет.
Она кишит всякой отравой,
которую ты только можешь себе представить.
Я под уличным освещением,
Но свет радости, я знаю,
Невероятно испугался дороги в темноту.

И извращенный страх насилия
Душит улыбку на каждом лице.
И здравый смысл звонит в колокола.
Это не технологическая катастрофа.
О, нет! Это дорога в ад.

Все дороги забиты кредитом,
И с этим ничего не поделаешь.
Это все просто обрывки бумаги,
Улетающие от тебя.
Берегись, мир! Смотри внимательнее,
Что происходит здесь.
Ты должен выучить этот урок быстро и хорошо.

Это не ведущая вверх автострада.
О, нет! Это дорога...
Она сказала,что это дорога...
Это дорога в ад.

----------


## mishel61

Cher & Sonny: Little Man.

----------


## mishel61

Candy Dulfer & David A. Stewart - Lily Was Here.

----------


## mishel61

Jessica - Like A Burning Star .

----------


## mishel61

Игорь Ашуров - Ты береги свою душу


"Без ошибок не прожить на свете, только б,  шли ошибки эти  не от бедности, а от щедрости души."

----------


## mishel61

"Sway" - Frank Sinatra.

----------


## mishel61

Dr Project Point Blank Blues Band - Song for V.



Я стану единственным,
кто возьмёт тебя домой,
кто успокоит твою душу
и отдаст жизнь за тебя.
Когда потерявшей всё,
Тебе предстоит пройти сквозь бури,
я буду рядом,
я буду твоим.

Я стану единственным,
и ты сможешь оставить всё позади
и никогда не оглянуться.
Чтобы увидеть, как я плачу,
я буду рядом с тобой.
Когда другие покинут тебя
я буду единственным,
я буду твоим.

Я стану твоим Христом,
и заберу всю твою боль
и все твои страхи,
заплачу все твои долги.
Буду висеть на кресте
и молиться за тебя.
Я буду единственным,
я буду твоим.

Я стану твоими глазами,
когда погаснет солнце.
Когда появится луна,
и опустится ночь.
Моё сердце будет пылать
освещая твой путь,
я буду рядом,
я буду твоим.

Я стану единственным,
проведу тебя сквозь
горящие костры
и поля камней.
Я стану твоим мостом
от колыбели до могилы,
твоим ангелом,
я буду твоим.

Я стану единственным,
и ты сможешь оставить всё позади
и никогда не оглянуться.
Чтобы увидеть, как я плачу,
я буду рядом с тобой.
Когда другие покинут тебя
я буду единственным,
я буду твоим.

_Наверное так будет сильнее,- последние строки:_
"Я буду тем единственным
Кто переведет тебя через
Пылающее пламя
И поле камней
Я буду твоим мостом
От колыбели до катафалка
Твой личный Святой
Я буду твоим мужчиной

Я буду тем единственным
Кого ты можешь оставить в прошлом
И никогда не оглядываться назад,
Чтобы посмотреть, плачу ли я
Я буду рядом с тобой,
Когда все остальные мужчины уйдут
Я буду Единственным
Я буду твоим мужчиной."

----------


## mishel61

Lian Ross - Young Forever.

----------


## mishel61

D.White - No connect .


А, это , тебе любимая! "Старый фонарь, зимой, холодной, скользил, по гладкому, столбу. 
И думал: - "Вот, и всё! Я, так и, никому, не пригодился. Теперь, меня, в металлолом сдадут". Крепление щёлкнуло, сломалось и, над землёй, фонарь повис. 
Ещё  немного, он погаснет и упадёт, на землю, вниз. 
От теплоты и света, снег растаял, земли кусочек обнажив. 
А, из земли, росток пробился, про время года позабыв. 
Фонарь, по жизни, добрый парень, росток заботой окружил. 
Не давно думал, жизнь прошла, теперь, он с ново полон сил. 
Провода гудели снегом забелённые и от ветра трепетали лепестки зелёные. 
А фонарь, всё, грел и грел, нужна помощь, ясно. 
Он , тогда, ещё не знал, что под самый, под конец, жизнь станет прекрасной. 
Всё сильнее и сильней, свирепела вьюга, но из , этого ростка, расцвела подруга. 
Фонарю она, нравилась, всё, больше. Он свою подругу, окрестил, Хорошей. 
-  Ты, Хорошая , красива! - Спасибо! Твоим теплом взлелеяна. 
А, ты, любил , когда-нибудь? - Нет! Никогда! Я здесь, давно, уже, вишу. 
- Я, тоже, ещё, никого. Ты знаешь! Да и другого, уже, не ищу. 
- Ах! Ролик! Как, ты , не удачно! Держись! Сейчас, я помогу! 
Ну, вот и всё! С тобою, всё, в порядке? - Спасибо! Да! Я стоять могу. 
Как странно видеть, это. Во сне, я, или наяву? 
Кругом зима, а тут, кусочек лета. И рядом, ты, и я, цвету. 
- Да! Хорошая, как, в сказке! Кругом  зима, а рядом, ты. 
Такое, только, раз бывает. Иные, только, видят сны. 
Узнал, так много, я не давно . 
Как скучно я, тут раньше жил. Прости! 
Кажется, я оторвался! Прижмись, ко мне, пока, я не остыл. 
Таков конец, сей, повести. По щекам, у них, текли, слёзы радости."

_Без комментариев . До слез. Говорите своим близким три слова: "Я Вас люблю!"._

----------


## mishel61

D.White - Билет в никуда.

----------


## mishel61

D.White - All the story is history.

----------


## mishel61

D.White - Ticket Tonight. Modern Talking style.

----------


## mishel61

Siberian Heat - Never Say Never.

----------


## mishel61

Modern Talking - No Face, No Name, No Number.

----------


## mishel61

Студия-80 - Я ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ.

----------


## mishel61

D.White - Follow Me. Modern Talking style 80s.


_Интересное видео._

----------


## mishel61

Сергей Одинцов - А ты сейчас не со мной.

----------


## mishel61

Oscar Benton - Bensonhurst Blues.

----------


## mishel61

Leonard Cohen - Dance Me to the End of Love.

----------


## mishel61

Музыка -это единственный язык,который все люди на земле понимают без перевода.
КРИС РИ - И ТЫ, МОЯ ЛЮБОВЬ.

----------


## mishel61

Candy Dulfer & David A. Stewart - Lily Was Here.

----------


## mishel61

СТУДИЯ-80 - СНЕГ ЗА ОКНОМ

----------


## mishel61

SIBERIAN HEAT - NEVER SAY NEVER .

----------


## mishel61

Король Лир - Доченька.

----------


## mishel61

Oscar Benton - Vitta Bella.

----------


## mishel61

Sophie Zelmani ~ Memory Loves You.

----------


## mishel61

Мы вернемся. Слова,исп.-Евгений Гранд.

----------


## mishel61

Группа "РАНДЕВУ" песня "НЕЗАМУЖНЯЯ".

----------


## mishel61

_Для тех,- кто просматривает эту страничку.
Наверное я уже не хочу "спасибок", - пусть это будет моя страничка,- и страничка для тех,
кто заходит на эту страничку, послушать и порадоваться за красивую песню._
Группа "РАНДЕВУ" и А Лоцманов. "ВРЕМЕНА".

----------


## mishel61

ГРУППА "РАНДЕВУ"- "Пора прощаться".

----------


## mishel61

Осенний блюз.

----------


## mishel61

My Life is Tango - Voga Experience


_просто смотрим видео._

----------


## mishel61

_Что-нибудь из молодости..._
Последний раз!
Jeanette - Porque Te Vas

----------


## mishel61

Ofenbach — Be Mine.

----------


## mishel61

Caro Emerald - Liquid Lunch.

----------


## mishel61

Песня "Мама" исп. Виктор Могилатов.


Прости за то, что я был груб
Что сторонился твоих губ
Прости, что ласку не ценил
Покинуть дом родной спешил

Прости, что гордым слишком был
Не говорил я, как любил
Прости за слезы и печаль
Поверь мне, мама, очень жаль

Мама, опять твой лик передо мной
Такой же чистый и святой
Мама, твои глаза глядят с тоской
Твой сын совсем уже седой

Мама, я каждый день теперь молюсь
Один остаться я боюсь
Мама, и в твой молитве голос твой
Мне тихо шепчет: «Я с тобой»

Я непослушным сыном был
И время детства торопил
Прости, что часто уходил
И, что во всем тебя винил

И вот я взрослым стал теперь
Как много прожито потерь
Тебе сквозь время прошепчу
Я так скучаю, так люблю

Мама, опять твой лик передо мной
Такой же чистый и святой
Мама, твои глаза глядят с тоской
Твой сын совсем уже седой

Мама, я каждый день теперь молюсь
Один остаться я боюсь
Мама, и в твой молитве голос твой
Мне тихо шепчет: «Я с тобой»

Мама, опять твой лик передо мной
Он такой же чистый и святой
Мама, твои глаза глядят с тоской
Твой сын совсем уже седой

Мама, я каждый день теперь молюсь
Один остаться я боюсь
Мама, и в твой молитве голос твой
Мне тихо шепчет: «Я с тобой»

----------


## mishel61

Сергей Орлов - Самая милая.

----------


## mishel61

Lian Ross - Young Forever.

----------


## mishel61

Siberian heat - Siberian girl, Siberian boy ( Elen Cora).

----------


## mishel61

Сегодня, - заглянул на страничку,- и приятные чувства наполнили грудь!
Люди заходят на страничку и я благодарен Вам за то, что все то, что нравится мне,- нравится Вам!
Приятного прослушивания и мир вашему дому!
Ангел, для Вас! 
Любви, понимания, мира и красоты желаю Вам!

----------


## mishel61

Потап и Настя Каменских. Разгуляй.

----------


## mishel61

Для моих милых и симпатичных посетительниц и мужественных , сильных людей , которые просматривают эту страничку в интернете. 
Для Вас хорошие!
_3 июля 2021 года исполнился 71 год Королю Мамбо Эдди Торрес, основателю стиля Сальса Нью-Йорк._
А 4 июля 2021 исполнилось 60 лет вашему покорному слуге. Спасибо всем за поздравление с моим днем рождения.
Особое спасибка Наташе (Ладоге) за понимание и сердечные слова.
Итак, для Вас танцует Эдди Торрес король Мамбо в свои 66 лет:

----------


## mishel61

ТАК ХОЧЕТСЯ ЖИТЬ... - группа РОЖДЕСТВО.


_Извините, за опечатки в тексте на страничке, очень спешу,-"буквально одной ногой и я в дороге"..._

----------


## mishel61

Сегодня в программе "Играй гармонь" показали выступление самарского ансамбля "Калина".
Песня на отрытом воздухе не впечатлила жену.
И я показал ей выступление этого же ансамбля в кругу друзей:


"Ну это, же другое дело", - сказала мне жена.
" Умнички !"

----------


## mishel61

Старинный казачий романс в исполнении ансамбля "Калина" г.Самара.

----------


## mishel61

СЕРДЦЕ ВЫБРАЛО ТЕБЯ! - ИСП. СВЕТЛАНА ТЫЩЕНКО.

----------


## mishel61

Песня и танец!!! У ТЕБЯ НА РЕСНИЦАХ.

----------


## mishel61

_В Поволжье установилась аномальная жара  + 35С и хочется хоть чуть чуть прохлады._
"А ДОЖДЬ ВСЁ ЛЬЁТ" . Сергей Грищук.

----------


## mishel61

гр . Шоколад - Прости прощай.

----------


## mishel61

Band ODESSA ПУСТЬ ГОВОРЯТ.

----------


## mishel61

Марина Селиванова и Ольга Дроздова - Красная смородина.

----------


## mishel61

Ярослав Сумишевский и Лена Василёк - "Над речкой туман" (сл. и муз. Л. Василёк).

----------


## mishel61

Сергей Грищук - Кап, кап.


_Пусть в этот жаркий и душный день с температурой +35С, - вы вспомнили об охлаждающем дождике 
и все у Вас стало хорошо!_

----------


## mishel61

СЕРДЦЕ ВЫБРАЛО ТЕБЯ! - ИСП. СВЕТЛАНА ТЫЩЕНКО.


Хочется, так хочется любви и понимания, четных и надежных людей рядом и человеческого тепла, тепла,тепла...
Ох, как хочется!
_Уже выставлял это видео, но как хочется не ошибаться в людях..._

----------


## mishel61

ДЕВУШКА ИЗ НАГАСАКИ - ИСП. ДЖЕММА ХАЛИД


_НЕ НОВАЯ, НО ТАКАЯ КРАСИВАЯ, ДУШЕВНАЯ ПЕСНЯ!_

----------


## mishel61

ХОЧУ ЛЮБИТЬ! - ИСП. СЕРГЕЙ НОЯБРЬСКИЙ.

----------


## mishel61

ЛЮБЛЮ И СКУЧАЮ/ МУЗЫКА ЛЮБВИ

----------


## mishel61

ПОДАРИ МНЕ НОЧЬ/ МУЗЫКА ЛЮБВИ.

----------


## mishel61

Сладкая моя! (красивый танец и песня).

----------


## mishel61

НИ НА ЧТО ЛЮБОВЬ НЕ МЕНЯЮ / МУЗЫКА ЛЮБВИ.

----------


## mishel61

Song for V .


Я стану единственным,
кто возьмёт тебя домой,
кто успокоит твою душу
и отдаст жизнь за тебя.
Когда потерявшей всё,
Тебе предстоит пройти сквозь бури,
я буду рядом,
я буду твоим

Я стану единственным,
и ты сможешь оставить всё позади
и никогда не оглянуться.
Чтобы увидеть, как я плачу,
я буду рядом с тобой.
Когда другие покинут тебя
я буду единственным,
я буду твоим

Я стану твоим Христом,
и заберу всю твою боль
и все твои страхи,
заплачу все твои долги.
Буду висеть на кресте
и молиться за тебя.
Я буду единственным,
я буду твоим

Я стану твоими глазами,
когда погаснет солнце.
Когда появится луна,
и опустится ночь.
Моё сердце будет пылать
освещая твой путь,
я буду рядом,
я буду твоим

Я стану единственным,
проведу тебя сквозь
горящие костры
и поля камней.
Я стану твоим мостом
от колыбели до могилы,
твоим ангелом,
я буду твоим

Я стану единственным,
и ты сможешь оставить всё позади
и никогда не оглянуться.
Чтобы увидеть, как я плачу,
я буду рядом с тобой.
Когда другие покинут тебя
я буду единственным,
я буду твоим...

----------


## mishel61

Мне все больше нравится музыка чем исполнение песен, -песни от современных автором совершенно не поются.
Их нельзя петь...
music - Giovanni Marradi - Shadows

----------


## mishel61

Не ревнуй - исп.Людмила Балашова. Муз и слова С Грищук.
_Танцуют: Ataca и Alemana._


_Ох и Ах!     Как танцуют._

_1.Ты ревнуешь меня, без причины
Когда смотрят мне вслед все мужчины
На вопросы твои отвечаю
Понимаю тебя, понимаю

  ПР:
НЕ ревнуй меня, не ревнуй,
Лучше ласково обними
Поцелуй меня, поцелуй
И люби меня и люби
НЕ ревнуй меня, не ревнуй,
Лучше ласково обними
Поцелуй меня, поцелуй
И люби.....

2.Провожаю тебя и встречаю,
Согреваю, любя нежным взглядом
Обещаю тебе, обещаю
Буду рядом  с тобой, буду рядом

   ПР:
НЕ ревнуй меня, не ревнуй,
Лучше ласково обними
Поцелуй меня, поцелуй
И люби меня и люби
НЕ ревнуй меня, не ревнуй,
Лучше ласково обними
Поцелуй меня, поцелуй
И люби.....и люби.....и люби 

_

----------


## mishel61

Остановись постой  / МУЗЫКА ЛЮБВИ.

----------


## mishel61

РОМА, РОМА, РОМАН... - ИСП. СВЕТЛАНА ТЫЩЕНКО

----------


## mishel61

Анна и Штольман "Как упоительны в России вечера"

----------


## mishel61

Песняры - Полонез Огинского.

----------


## mishel61

гр . Шоколад - Прости прощай - Remix

----------


## mishel61

ПРОВОДНИЦА - Вадим КУЗЕМА - _1 АВГУСТА - ДЕНЬ ЖЕЛЕЗНОДОРОЖНИКА - Всех железнодорожников с праздником!_

----------


## mishel61

Студия Экспресс (гурт Экспресс) - Кутерьма

----------


## mishel61

EuroDance Project ft.Spatial Vox

----------


## mishel61

Ирина Круг И Алексей Брянцев Заходи Ко Мне Во Сне  / МУЗЫКА ЛЮБВИ.

----------


## mishel61

Гр. Шоколад Виктория - Свеча . / МУЗЫКА ЛЮБВИ.

----------


## mishel61

Sevenrose .

----------


## mishel61

Не ревнуй - исп.Людмила Балашова. Муз и слова С Грищук.

----------


## mishel61

Ждать тебя буду- Сергей Орлов

----------


## mishel61

Виктор Королёв. Хрустальный замок.

----------


## mishel61

НЕ ВЫПРАШИВАЙ ЛЮБОВЬ. Поют ИРИНА ЧАДОВА и ТАТЬЯНА СИДОРОВА.

----------


## mishel61

Ярослав Сумишевский и Вячеслав Мясников - "Мои берега".

----------


## mishel61

Модерн Токин. Поют АЛЕКСАНДР СЕНЮТА и АЛЕСЯ.

----------


## mishel61

НЕДОТРОГА . Поёт АЛЕКСАНДР СЕНЮТА.

----------


## mishel61

Поет Алеся.

----------


## mishel61

Когда ангелы поют.

----------


## mishel61

АХ, ЛЕТО! - Таня ГЕОРГИЕВСКАЯ

----------


## mishel61

Amado Mio - Pink Martini ft. Storm Large

----------


## mishel61

Авет Маркарян. Царица.

----------


## mishel61

Ухарь купец.

----------


## mishel61

Бархатный лофт. Азамат Исенгазин.

----------


## mishel61

Ты снишься мне ... Музыка Андрея Обидина.


Ты снишься мне… Ты снишься мне порою,
Желаниям и чувствам вопреки.
И в мире грёз 
Я дверь всегда открою,
Соединю два берега реки, 
Умчусь с тобой 
На остров в океане,
Где нас согреет золотой песок,
Где нет дождей 
И утро не в тумане,
И где никто не будет одинок.
Ты снишься мне… 
Без стука в сон заходишь,
В твоей руке опять моя рука,
Но это сон… 
Да, это сон, всего лишь.
А наяву - жду твоего звонка.
Ты снишься мне…

----------


## mishel61

Вальс - Андре Рьё.



С первым сентября всех хороших, милых, молодых и красивых!

----------

Мусиенко (05.09.2021)

----------


## mishel61

D.White - No connect.


Сегодня за окном,- дождь. Осень.
И грусть на губах...

----------

Мусиенко (05.09.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Композиция Сергея Грищука "Моя печаль."


Я так скучаю по тебе,
Может ты приснился мне,
Голос у меня в душе,
Звучит повсюду,
Слышу я его
Везде...
Осень закружила листопадом,
Стали дни короче,холодней,
Веет уж осеннею прохладой,
Лишь голос согревает
Сердце мне,
Я ищу,ищу его везде,
В дыханье ветра,
Шелесте листвы,
Поёт ковыль степная песню мне,
Быть может в той домбре,
Что звучит,
Напоминая о тебе,
Ищу я голос в уходящем лете,
Может это просто снится мне,
Я так скучаю по тебе ...

----------


## mishel61

Э. Морриконе. Мелодия из к/ф "Профессионал"

----------


## mishel61

Макс Вертиго - Куда.


Прохудились небеса, обветшали.
Грустно смотрит куст рябины промокшей...
Рядом ты, и мне не надобно шали,
Светом чайных глаз согреешь, Хороший.

Под навесом воробьи сиротливо
Сбились в кучку от погоды унылой.
Сырость стонет угнетённым мотивом,
Но с тобою улыбаюсь, мой Милый.

А на лужах пузырьки хороводом,
И фонарь глядится в омут блестящий...
Время птицею летит год за годом,
Но со мною рядом ты, Настоящий!

Манекены из витрин смотрят хмуро
На прохожих, непогодой гонимых.
На исходе лета день, он понурый,
А у нас в душе апрель, мой Любимый...

Пусть промозглый выдох осень подарит,
Под одним зонтом уютней, конечно.
Под ногами - жизнью брошенный гравий...
Обними меня покрепче, мой Нежный!
Татьяна Вишня.

----------


## mishel61

I Santo California Tornerò


Тишина и музыка. Мне приятно, что те кто пришел на эту страничку, на ней и остался...
А больше мне и нужно.
Тишина и музыка. Что надо больше для израненной души.

----------


## mishel61

The River Of Babylon remix Boney M.


Что более красивее , -  то, как это музыка,- музыка из нашей молодости.
Хорошего настроения в прослушивании трека.

----------


## mishel61

Чингиз Хан. -Dschinghis Khan

----------


## mishel61

Edward Simoni - TORNERO - El Tren Que Nos Separa 


С добрым утром. Приятного прослушивания.

----------


## mishel61

n-GRID, MEDLEY в ЗИМНЕЙ СКАЗКЕ для взрослых...


Не говорите, что постарели,
Что за спиною много лет,
Ваша Звезда не догорела,
И впереди, а впереди,- целая жизнь...

----------


## mishel61

Ennio Morricone - Le Train " Le vent le cri".


С добрым утром! С новым неповторимым днем!

----------


## mishel61

БЕЛЫМИ МЕТЕЛЯМИ - Татьяна Козловская.
Слова и музыка - Тамара Каптюхова.
Вокал - Татьяна Козловская.

----------


## mishel61

Гадай цыганка. - Татьяна Козловская.
Слова и музыка - Тамара Каптюхова.
Вокал - Татьяна Козловская.


Доброго всем утра! Прекрасного, чарующего дня.

----------


## mishel61

На сцене шоу Х-Фактор 8 от 23.12.2017 легенда 80-х, 
солистка группы Boney M. Liz Mitchell с песней Bahama Mama!



Воздушного с ароматами роз и озона всем дня! 
С солнышком всех поздравляю!

----------


## mishel61

Севиль Чеголя. «Два берега». Голос 60+


Хочу представить землячку,  удивительного человека, прекрасного  преподователя.
Человека, который всю жизнь посвятил детям. 
Севиль является бессменный руководителем эстрадной студии "РАДОСТЬ". г. Ульяновск.

----------


## mishel61

НИКОЛАЙ БЕРЕГ - ВЫ ТАКАЯ КРАСИВАЯ ОЧЕНЬ.

----------


## mishel61

В омуте любви - Сергей Орлов.

----------


## mishel61

Это ты!


_Ух ты! Количество посетителей увеличилось на страничке.._

----------


## mishel61

Тебя мне подарили небеса!
_Музыка - Виктор Могилатов
Слова - Элла Герасименко
✅ Вокал - Татьяна Кузьмина_

----------


## mishel61

Песня "Я всё верну".

----------


## mishel61

Сергей Одинцов - А ты сейчас не со мной.

----------


## mishel61

Band ODESSA - Ирочка милашка.


_С добрым, осенним днем .
Пусть все жизненные невзгоды уходят прочь и светит солнышко и радуют люди,-
улыбкой, словом, делом.
Прекрасного дня и новых свершений в этом дне.
_

----------


## mishel61

Капелька для счастья · Сергей Грищук.


_Капельку  счастья Вам в дорогу._

Власть музыки над нами велика,
И слышим — в ней, как в чуде из чудес,
Родится сказочная трепетность мелодий.
В них светлые лужайки, тёмный лес,
Пустынный зной и горы до небес,
Прохлада рек, и тайны звёздной ночи…
И вдаль зовущие гудками пароходы,
Стук поездов, стремящихся за край
Давно уже привычных нам пределов…
Тем откликаемся, что прячем мы в себе,
Что так давно на волю вырваться хотело…

----------


## mishel61

"Когда Ангелы Поют", - красивый клип.

----------


## mishel61

Ярослав Сумишевский - Черешня.

----------


## mishel61

Ярослав Сумишевский -"Не судьба".

----------


## mishel61

ОН и ОНА - Ринат Шакиров.

----------


## mishel61

10 версий Chi Mai - Эннио Mорриконе / Музыка из фильма Профессионал


_Мне нравится, выложил для Вас, может и Вам понравится._

----------


## mishel61

Забыть нельзя · Сергей Грищук

----------


## mishel61

Beautiful Music of Love / Brave and Beauty.

----------


## mishel61

Игорь Кибирев - Тебя одну люблю.

----------


## mishel61

OTTA-orchestra - Greece

----------


## mishel61

НЕ ВЫПРАШИВАЙ ЛЮБОВЬ - поют ИРИНА ЧАДОВА и ТАТЬЯНА СИДОРОВА.

----------


## mishel61

Тебя мне подарили небеса!

Музыка - Виктор Могилатов
Слова - Элла Герасименко
✅ Вокал - Татьяна Кузьмина

----------


## mishel61

Otta-Orchestra - "DOVE"

----------


## mishel61

Белыми метелями -Татьяна Козловская. Автор Тамара Каптюхова


_На Урале выпал первый снег..._

----------


## mishel61

Группа Весна - В САДУ ЯГОДА

----------


## mishel61

Валентина Пудова - Черемуха.




_Ну вот 3** пользователь на этой страничке, - не больше и не меньше,- рад всех  Вас приветствовать.
Мне не надо спасибок, пусть только будет как всегда  3** пользователь, но всегда, - вчера, сегодня, завтра..._

----------


## mishel61

Band ODESSA - Рыжая.

----------


## mishel61

Ансамбль «Россыпь» (г. Новосибирск) - Морская.

----------


## mishel61

Екатерина и Виктор Протоковило (г. Новосибирск) . Кружит голову мне вишня...

----------


## mishel61

Didula & OTTA-orchestra - Way Back Home

----------


## mishel61

Хмуриться не надо Лада
сл. М. Пляцковский
муз. В. Шаинский
дуэт "ВЕСЕЛУХА" и танцевальный коллектив "Dance Show"

----------


## mishel61

Сергей Сушко и Марина Селиванова - Вороной

----------


## mishel61

Я - ДЕРЕВНЯ, Я - СЕЛО!  Ансамбль А.Заволокина ВЕЧЕРКА


Пора уже и спасибку сказать :Ok:  :Oj:

----------


## mishel61

CasaBlanca - Ennah | 2019

----------


## mishel61

Historia de un Amor - Guadelupe Pineda Cover by Burçin

----------


## mishel61

Если Вы спросите меня, 
- ищу ли я музыку?!
Я честно отвечу, - музыка сама ищет меня...

----------


## mishel61

BESAME MUCHO Cover by Inez Maharani

----------


## mishel61

Chiquitita - Ennah | 2021

----------


## mishel61

Перегнула - Людмила Николаева.

----------


## mishel61

ГУСИ-ЛЕБЕДИ - Людмила Николаева

----------


## mishel61

Bolo Na - Ennah | 2018

----------


## mishel61

Amado Mio - Pink Martini ft. Storm Large

----------


## mishel61

ЦЫГАНОЧКА  - Ансамбль "Веселуха"

----------


## mishel61

Глюк'oZa (Глюкоза) «Луна, луна»

----------


## mishel61

I Santo California Tornerò.

----------


## mishel61

Emmanuelle  и  блок музыки из Франции.

----------


## mishel61

Frederic Francois - Te Quiero Te Amo

----------


## mishel61

SHADOWS - Giovanni Marradi

----------


## mishel61

Dorina Santers - Goodbye My Love Goodbye

----------


## mishel61

ABBA. The Day Before You Came.

----------


## mishel61

Forever And Ever  - Dorina Santers

----------


## mishel61

Juliette Binoche - Et Si Tu N'existais Pas

----------


## mishel61

Adios   - My Love

----------


## mishel61

El Condor Pasa - Gigliola Cinquetti


_Наверное вот так и нужно было услышать музыку, - "El Condor Pasa", - в черно-белом исполнении._

----------


## mishel61

Frank Ferrari - трек Save the last Dance - The Blue Diamond.

----------


## mishel61

С добрым утром!

Billy Vaughn - Wheels.

----------


## mishel61

Ансамбль Калина -  Верю мама, верю.

----------


## mishel61

Белые розы - Polsku

----------


## mishel61

Ансамбль русской песни "Тарантасик" - Куст рябиновый

----------


## mishel61

Хава Нагила!

----------


## mishel61

Только ты - Polsku

----------


## mishel61

Он и Она.

----------


## mishel61

Твои глаза 
Новый дуэт Alexmar &  Rinat 
_Текст Николай Филатов 
Музыка Ринат Шакиров_

----------


## mishel61

Музыка на всю - Роберт Катчиев

----------


## mishel61

Маленький принц - Мы встретимся снова



С тобой танцевал одной
И в музыке шёл к тебе
По нотам стихам
По скользким полам
Блаженству навстречу
Была добра ко мне
Была ты мила со мной
Меня не гнала
Хотя и могла
Шутила со мной

Мы встретимся снова
Пусть свечи сгорели
И кончился бал
Я верю в судьбу
Я не умолял
Я не умолял
Мы встретимся снова
Мы встретимся снова
Пусть жизнь это вечный
Большой карнавал
Я узнаю тебя

Последний затих аккорд
И голос растаял твой
Я был опьянён
Немного влюблён
Я это не скрою
Тревожная мысль одна
Вернула рассудок мой

Ты просто ушла
Но кто ты была
Не знаю тебя.

Мы встретимся снова
Пусть свечи сгорели
И кончился бал
Я верю в судьбу
Я не умолял
Я не умолял
Мы встретимся снова
Мы встретимся снова
Пусть жизнь это вечный
Большой карнавал
Я узнаю тебя

Мы встретимся снова
Пусть свечи сгорели
И кончился бал
Я верю в судьбу
Я не умолял
Я не умолял
Мы встретимся снова
Мы встретимся снова
Пусть жизнь это вечный
Большой карнавал
Я узнаю тебя

----------


## mishel61

ОСЕННЕЕ ТАНГО - Нина Кирсо
сл. Вадим Глузман, 
муз. Анатолий Розанов

----------


## mishel61

Фристайл & Нина Кирсо - Давайте выпьем за мужчин.

----------


## mishel61

Олег Погудин "Кавалергарда век недолог"

----------


## mishel61

Helene Fischer, Tom Jones - Sexbomb.

----------


## mishel61

Лариса Закиева-- Загуляла
_Прекрасное видео,- смотрим..._


Я домой, я домой по дороге полевой запетляла 
И до дома не дошла, и до дома не дошла, загуляла 
Растревожилась душа, растревожилась душа,  нету мо̋чи 
И не спрашивай меня, где была я все три дня и три ночи 

     Припев 

Сегодня милый я обиделась 
Вино рекой, наливку пью 
Уже три  дня, как мы не виделись 
А я гуляю – я в раю 
А я гуляю – я в раю 

                 2 

Виновата, знаю я  и немножечко жалею – не скрою 
Дома ждёшь меня и куришь сигареточку одну за одною 
А ведь помнишь, я была, а ведь помнишь молодою женою 
Точно так тебя ждала, ну а ты то с одной, то с другою

----------


## mishel61

Лицей - Осень.

----------


## mishel61

Mark Ashley - On A Sunday

----------


## mishel61

Александра Панкратова - Глаза на песке

----------


## mishel61

Mark Ashley - Sayonara Means Goodbye

----------


## mishel61

Крутится вертится шар голубой... Исп.Карина Габриэльян и Рада Эрденко.

----------


## mishel61

Радда Эрденко & Ляля Мария "Их хоб дих цу фил либ".

----------


## mishel61

Sway - Dean Martin

----------


## mishel61

Ingrid Kup ★ I Will Not Die

----------


## mishel61

Vaya Con Dios - What's A Woman

----------


## mishel61

Armik - Pure Paradise

----------


## mishel61

Pavlo - I Feel Love Again

----------


## mishel61

Семь-сорок  - Феликс Шиндер .
_Семь-сорок из самого сердца Одессы._

----------


## mishel61

Anna Vissi - Eleni.
_С добрым утром и добрым днем!_

----------


## mishel61

La Vie En Rose - Cover by Lucy Thomas

----------


## mishel61

El Bimbo

----------

Кoshka-мр-р (05.11.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Cherry Pink And Apple Blossom White

----------

Кoshka-мр-р (05.11.2021)

----------


## mishel61

That Man (Caro Emerald). Cover by Chiara Gigliottino


_В мою обитель постучались новые гости, - спасибо за спасибки.
_ :Laie 43:

----------


## mishel61

Алла Пугачёва. Всё могут короли

----------


## mishel61

Sabu. Oh Cuanto Te Amo

----------


## mishel61

Elvis Presley. It's Now or Never

----------


## mishel61

ПИЛЮВАТЬ ЧТО 45 БУДЕМ НОЖКИ ПОДНИМАТЬ/авт.исп.А.Медведева/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l57gqoIf7Uk
_А не пошалить ли нам..._

----------


## mishel61

Валерия Лысенко "С тучки на тучку".

----------


## mishel61

София Шкидченко - Йодль.

----------


## mishel61

А Я СОЛГУ ТЕБЕ ЛЮБИМЫЙ исп.ЛЮБОВЬ ПОПОВА

----------


## mishel61

Рябина Чёрная - Алена Петровская

----------


## mishel61

Лариса Кошмина - Молитва души

----------


## mishel61

Алёна Петровская- Реснички (муз. и сл. Е.Ваенга)


_Люблю Алену за ее исполнение, - слушаем..._

----------


## mishel61

« А Зима Будет Большая....»

----------


## mishel61

Сакис Рувас — Река судьбы.




другое видео :  / можно посмотреть на youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0v0hdqjrRY0

Ведь жизнь бежит, течет рекою
Рекой течет судьба моя
Везде вода, то боль моя.
О, как мне быть, как дальше жить мне.
Где счастья миг, подскажи Всевышний.

Все годы жил, друзей любил
Удар от них сердце мне пронзил.

Ведь жизнь бежит, что снег зимою,
Я не пойму, что случилось со мною.
Ведь жизнь бежит, что снег зимою,
Я не пойму, что случилось со мною.

Пройдет зима, придет весна
Затопит все, все берега.
Но как простить и как забыть мне,
Ту боль души, излечи Всевышний.

Утихнет боль, придет весна.
Растопит лед, солнце вновь взойдет

Ведь жизнь бежит, что снег зимою
Я не пойму, что случилось со мною.
Ведь жизнь бежит, что снег зимою
Я не пойму, что случилось со мною.

Ведь жизнь бежит, течет рекою...

----------


## mishel61

SAFRI DUO - PLAYED-A-LIVE
_Проснулись, будем поднимать настроение._

----------


## mishel61

Ой Леночка *** Твой муж Не стеночка
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jxKmiZuxCs
_А не пошалить ли нам..._

----------


## mishel61

ЛЮБЛЮ И СКУЧАЮ  - ИСП. ТАТЬЯНА БУЛАНОВА

----------


## mishel61

Олег Винник — Счастье

----------


## mishel61

ОСТАНОВИСЬ, ПОСТОЙ! - ИСП. СЕРГЕЙ ОРЛОВ
_Посмотреть  на youtube:_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNsc_s02ZAs

----------


## mishel61

Тебя мне подарили небеса! - Татьяна Кузьмина.
✅ Музыка - Виктор Могилатов
✅ Слова - Элла Герасименко

----------


## mishel61

Natali Song- Ты ни при чем.

----------


## mishel61

Catwalk Symphony Teaser- The Maestro & The European Pop Orchestra

----------


## mishel61

JOY - Touch by touch.
_Взбодримся, -немного хорошей музыки._

----------


## mishel61

Ľudovít Kašuba a Martina Kreibich: Zabadak Mix.
_А не послушать ли нам поляков?_

----------


## mishel61

А ЗНАЕШЬ,КАК ЖЕ Я ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ



А знаешь, я люблю дожди осенние,
Закутавшись в пушистый мягкий плед,
Читаю письма  необыкновенные,
Написаны тобой в семнадцать лет.

Уносит память в прошлое меня,
В февральские, холодные метели,
Свидание, разговоры до утра,
Расстаться  никак  мы не хотели...

А знаешь,я  люблю пушистый снег,
Он падает на тёплые ладони,
Доносится из юности мой смех,
На саночках катал меня, ты помнишь?

А знаешь,как же я тебя люблю! 
Идём мы много лет одной дорогой,
Тебя всегда за всё благодарю,
Моя кровинка, послан ты мне Богом!

----------


## mishel61

Ottawan Ft Mr Acustic - Hands up remix Dj From Ecuador.
_Как не жаль, -надо вставать._
С добрым утром!

----------


## mishel61

Riverdance Finale .
_Ну поднимайтесь, лежебоки._

----------


## mishel61

АХ,МАДАМ,ВАМ ИДЕТ БЫТЬ СЧАСТЛИВОЙ!




— Ах, мадам! Вам идёт быть счастливой
Ах, мадам! Вам идёт быть счастливой,
Удивлённой и нежной такой,
Безмятежной, свободной, красивой,
Вам неведомы лень и покой.
Окрылённой прекрасной мечтою,
Позабывшей печали и боль,
Сердцем любящей, словом, душою,
Ну, а слёзы… ведь это лишь соль.
Пресно жить — тоже вроде не в радость,
И не сахар бывают деньки,
Что же нужно — пустяк, капля, малость,
Чтоб горели в глазах огоньки!
Чтобы губы несмело шептали,
Чтоб стучали сердца в унисон...,

----------


## mishel61

Афина - Улыбайся

----------


## mishel61

Уходит осень, тихо, не спеша,
И под ногами листьями шурша,
Нам посылая огненный привет,
В душе оставит золотистый след...
_© Copyright: Лидия Гржибовская, 2014_

----------


## mishel61

Boney M - No More Chain Gang

----------


## mishel61

ДАЙ МНЕ МЕСТО В СВОЕМ СЕРДЦЕ - ТОГЖАН МУРАТОВА.
_Посмотреть на YouTube:_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z_kYVTxOdc

----------


## mishel61

Ирина Рысь ПАРА ТЕПЛЫХ СЛОВ.

----------


## mishel61

Юлія Думанська - Закохана

----------


## mishel61

Если в сердце живет любовь -вокал Денис Рычков и Юля Шатунова

✅ Музыка - Денис Рычков
✅ Слова - Денис Рычков

----------


## mishel61

Напомни, осень, музыку ветров,
Сыграй мотив – простой и гениальный,
Как ты умеешь – всё без лишних слов,
Светло, торжественно, и чуть печально.

Рисуй дождями нежность на окне,
Стекающую каплями в ладони,
Будь милосердна и тепла ко мне,
Ненастье пусть глаза слезой не тронет.

В огне осенних жертвенных костров
Сжигая умирающие листья,
Храни тебе присущее добро
И мудрость старых, не забытых истин.

Не растеряй в промозглой темноте
Минут коротких, редких, но счастливых,
Будь верная любви и красоте,
Мудра по-женски, вечно терпелива.

Тебя вдыхаю фибрами души
И замираю сердцем на мгновенье,
Моей рукою, осень, напиши
Созвучное тебе стихотворенье.

© Copyright: Светлана Пугач, 2013

----------


## mishel61

Король Лир - Люби меня, люби!

----------


## mishel61

ТЕБЕ УЖЕ ЗА 50...Александр Снежный

----------


## mishel61

Снежная ночь!

_Музыка - Andre TAY
Слова - Элла Герасименко
Вокал - Andre TAY_

----------


## mishel61

Ярослав Сумишевский и Алексей Петрухин - Вероника Перепёлкина

----------


## mishel61

Леора  - "Слышишь".

 :flower:

----------


## mishel61

Алексей Федьков и ансамбль «Ватага» (г. Брянск)  - Добрая песня.

----------


## mishel61

Hot Club Tirana - Veinte Años

----------


## mishel61

Всем Мамам! Спасибо за жизнь! С Днем Матери! Счастья! Любви! Добра!

----------


## mishel61

МАЛЕНЬКАЯ МОЯ!
_исп.Евгений Анегин, авторы В.Евзеров и Ю.Баладжаров_

----------


## mishel61

Я так скучаю без тебя - Сергей Одинцов

----------


## mishel61

Алексей Петрухин - Запонки.

----------


## mishel61

А снег не знал и падал.
_С первым зимним днем!_

----------


## mishel61

Р Лоретти - Голубка

----------


## mishel61

Caro Emerald - One Day

----------


## mishel61

Caro Emerald - Coming Back As a Man

----------


## mishel61

Пусть будет праздник праздник проказник.
_Пусть Вам поднимет зарплату начальник._

----------


## mishel61

Грешу и каюсь.
_Исп. И.Рейн и В. Тимофеев._

----------


## mishel61

Французская - Александр Баль
_Посмотреть на youtube:_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWN6ZAPyflM

----------


## mishel61

Перекаты  - Александр Городницкий 
_Для тех кто не дома..._

----------


## mishel61

Снег, снег... Александр Городницкий

----------


## mishel61

КРЫЛЬЯ ЗА ПЛЕЧАМИ.
Вокал: Татьяна Кузьмина
_Музыка: Виктор Могилатов
Слова: Элла Герасименко_

----------


## mishel61

РАЗЛУЧНИЦА ЗИМА.
Музыка/ вокал: Виктор Могилатов
_Слова: Вероника Соколова_

----------


## mishel61

Геннадий Заволокин / Как жить?


_Как жаль, зашли люди, ушли люди с странички, - а вообщем, всем мое почтение..._

----------


## mishel61

"Эммануэль"
Снова город мой зажжет вечерние огни
И начнет играть с судьбой
Снова в тишине услышу я твои шаги
И отправлюсь за тобой
Я улыбнусь, ты мне в ответ
Я погружусь в дым сигарет
Может влюблюсь, может и нет
Я обернусь -ты смотришь вслед
Как всегда я твой случайный взгляд предугадал
Темных улиц поворот
Только то, что я наверно слишком долго ждал
Ветер в шутку унесет
Снова искать в тысяче лиц
В тысяче глаз, в тысяче фраз
Снова искать, снова терять
В тысячный раз все повторять

Проигрыш-------
Мимо витрин, мимо реклам
Мимо дворов, мимо миров
Будто в бреду мимо иду
Лишь по тропе тайной к тебе
Снова город мой зажжет вечерние огни
И начнет играть с судьбой
Снова в тишине услышу я твои шаги
И отправлюсь за тобой

«Эммануэль» - Оркестр Поля Мориа.


А утро манит ароматным кофе –
Начало дня в фарфоровом плену,
И солнце в чашке, свой увидев профиль,
Развеивает сумрачную мглу.

Вкус неизменный, горьковато-мягкий,
Замрёт густым мгновением на губах,
И опьянит, как женщина, как маки,
Что в алых платьях кружат на лугах.

Автор стих.: Элинушка

----------


## mishel61

Игорь Талисман - Прощай

----------


## mishel61

Ария Пепиты. / "Пепита-Дьяболо". Михаил и Эммануэль Турецкие.

----------


## mishel61

Александр Волкодав. «Полонез»

----------


## mishel61

Ниточка тепла - Елена Гудкова

----------


## mishel61

Елена Гудкова - СОЛНЫШКО

----------


## mishel61

Елена Гудкова. Дочь.


ДОЧЬ

Мама хотела дочь.
А родилась я.
Это случилось в ночь
Восьмого октября.
Мама хотела дать
Имя Марина мне.

Реки пошли вспять,
Наперекор судьбе.
Осень била челом,
Листвою разменною.
Монета легла орлом.
Я стала Еленою.

Снег на землю упал
И постелил ковры.
Его здесь никто не ждал.
Как и меня, увы.
Гроздья рябина жгла,
Смела надеяться.
Только любовь спасла
Милого первенца.

----------


## mishel61

Земляки - Новый год.

----------


## mishel61

Земляки - Снег.

----------


## mishel61

Земляки -Тарантасик

----------


## mishel61

La Camisa Negra

----------


## mishel61

Любимый Влада Вершинина.

----------


## mishel61

Песня - ПРОЙДУТ ГОДА!

----------


## mishel61

Максим Куст-  Тебя со мною нет

----------


## mishel61

Не отпущу... Андрей Язвинский

----------


## mishel61

Моё счастье... ТЫ - Андрей и Наталья Язвинские

----------


## mishel61

BAND ODESSA - ТВОИ ГЛАЗКИ

----------


## mishel61

Кандалин Юрий - "Я влюбился"  
Я ВЛЮБИЛСЯ В ТЕБЯ ВСЕРЬЁЗ...

----------


## mishel61

А с неба падала звёздочка... исп. Band ODESSA

----------


## mishel61

Лишь одну тебя-всегда я ждал... Band ODESSA

Посмотреть на YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMdLClz2JdA

----------


## mishel61

BAND ODESSA - "Годы молодые".

----------


## mishel61

Татьяна Кузьмина - Тебя мне подарили небеса!

✅ Музыка - Виктор Могилатов
✅ Слова - Элла Герасименко

----------


## mishel61

Владимир ПЕСНЯ - Я ВСЁ ВЕРНУ, НУ А ПОКА

----------


## mishel61

Андрей Храмов (Храмыч) - Какая есть.

----------


## mishel61

Полевые цветы- Валерий Палаускас

----------


## mishel61

Пётр Лысенко - Я ЛЮБЛЮ ТЕБЯ,ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБЛЮ!
_Музыка и исполнение - Пётр Лысенко.
 Слова - Мария Головко.
 Любовь.... Она бесконечна. К чему слова ?!_

----------


## mishel61

АХ, РОДНАЯ МОЯ... - группа "ГРЕЙС - 
_танцуют Таня Алемана и Джордж Атака_

----------


## mishel61

Ты мой сладкий Стелла Джанни.
_Вспомним запах прошедшего лета._

----------


## mishel61

НО КАК ЗАБЫТЬ НАМ ЭТО ЛЕТО - Татьяна Козловская

----------


## mishel61

Всё прекрасно-Надежда Меньших.
_Счастья всем, кто заглянул на мою страничку._

----------


## mishel61

«Обыкновенный» -Алёна Петровская.
_ сл. и муз.Леонид Басович_

----------


## mishel61

Не Пришла - Игорь Огурцов

----------


## mishel61

Sing Sing a Song -   Ken Wilbard

----------


## mishel61

Если б не было тебя -  Джо Дассен Кавер на русском

----------

irinavalalis (02.01.2022)

----------


## mishel61

НЕ ВЫПРАШИВАЙ ЛЮБОВЬ - Поют ИРИНА ЧАДОВА и ТАТЬЯНА СИДОРОВА. 


_Огромное спасибо за ваши спасибки. Как бальзам на душу._

----------


## mishel61

С Ч А С Т Ь Е - (автор Владимир Зорин). Поёт Валерий Сёмин.
Посмотреть на YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkt4gf0R144

----------


## mishel61

ЕКАТЕРИНА БРОДСКАЯ   "Я-деревенская".

----------


## mishel61

Глюк'oZa - малыш

----------


## mishel61

Виктория Качур - Дай мне сил.

----------


## mishel61

Монголы перепели «Чингисхан»
Посмотреть на YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Az0G_TEqfc

----------


## mishel61

"Мой Дед Мороз" - Наташа Королева, Герман Титов.
_Приятного просмотра._

----------


## mishel61

Мирьям Фарес - Обними меня

----------


## mishel61

Toto Cutugno. Buona Notte


_Приятного просмотра видео.
Быстро, очень быстро проходят праздники и выходные. Завтра рабочая неделя.
И снова в бой , - покой нам только снится.
Удачной недели всем, всем, всем._

----------


## mishel61

Елена Гудкова - СОЛНЫШКО.


_Ну вот и наступил новый 2022 год, по всем законным жанра, с метелями , снегом и морозом.
Мне приятно, что моя страничка посещается и мой труд не напрасен.
С новым днем, с новым годом люди. Пусть вам повезет, пусть сбудутся мечты и чтоб вы были здоровы и радостны.
Мира и процветания вашим домам._

----------


## mishel61

Ты любовь моя первая - Band ODESSA

----------


## mishel61

Руслана Собиева и Зарина Бугаева-«Люблю тебя я очень».

----------


## mishel61

Spatial Vox - Incanto d'Amore

----------


## mishel61

Цыганочка "У костра"

----------


## mishel61

_Время позднее и я хочу пожелать Вам спокойной ночи,- от боли, от недоразумения, от непонимания и просто
от человеческой глупости,- спокойной Вам ночи._
Спокойной ночи, господа ...  Поет Иеромонах Фотий .

----------


## mishel61

СЧАСТЬЯ ВАМ И ДОБРА!

----------


## mishel61

Добрый Вечер! День окончен Суетливый ...19 января.

----------


## mishel61

"Зимняя сказка" в исполнении С.Никитина, Г. Хомчик.

----------


## mishel61

Ансамбль ЦВЕТЕНЬ - Мой ЗАЛЁТКА.

----------


## mishel61

Ансамбль "Цветень" - Ухарь-купец.

----------


## mishel61

Гарри Купер.

----------


## mishel61

Al Bano & Romina Power - Sempre Sempre.

----------


## mishel61

Владимир Песня - Я всё верну.

----------


## mishel61

Ансамбль "Цветень". - Раз, два люблю тебя.

----------


## mishel61

Ждать тебя буду- Сергей Орлов.

----------


## mishel61

Рада Рай  - Запорошил снежок

----------


## mishel61

Lian Ross - Young Forever .

----------


## mishel61

ТАМ ГДЕ ТЫ - Сергей Орлов.


_Приятного всем  дня!_

----------


## mishel61

Kirsty McGee - Sandman

----------


## mishel61

The Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody Cover Benedetta Caretta

----------


## mishel61

"Ты далеко"- Александр Батеньков.

----------


## mishel61

"Меня так не ждут"- Алексей Дорохов.

----------


## mishel61

"Где Ты"-Алексей Дорохов.

----------


## mishel61

Sophie Zelmani - The Lord

----------


## mishel61

JJ Cale - Sensitive Kind.

----------


## mishel61

Играй, гармонь!  Отец и сын Краснопёровы - Красноперка вяленая.

----------


## mishel61

Et si tu n`existais pas.

----------


## mishel61

Алексей Петрухин - Запонки.



_Приятного прослушивания! Густого, нежного снега  в лицо и прекрасных людей рядом._

----------


## mishel61

Юта - Любимый мой

----------


## mishel61

Тебя Мне Подарили Небеса
_Поет: Татьяна Кузьмина 
Музыка: Виктор Могилатов. Слова: Элла Герасименко._



_С днем Валентина поздравляю всех влюбленных. Будьте счастливы!_

----------


## mishel61

SEVENROSE - Тополиный пух.
_Поет: Татьяна Кузьмина
Музыка: Виктор Могилатов. Слова: Элла Герасименко
_

----------


## mishel61

Таня Коршук - Милый.

----------


## mishel61

Siberian heat - You can`t be mine.


_Приятного прослушивания и доброго дня!_

----------


## mishel61

I Santo California -Torneró - Traduzido.

----------


## mishel61

СТУДИЯ-80 (Elen Cora) - СНЕГ ЗА ОКНОМ.
_Музыка и слова: Виталий Полозов._

----------


## mishel61

Спокойной ночи, господа ...  Поет Иеромонах Фотий.


_День отгорает красками, всем спокойствие души и прекрасной ночи..._

----------


## mishel61

Нежное сердце - Сергей Альбин.

----------


## mishel61

Ты оглянись - Алёна Росс.
_Музыка: Виктор Могилатов.   Слова/ вокал: Алена Росс._

----------


## mishel61

Have You Ever Seen The Rain. - Smokie.


_Сегодня очень солнечный день и вспоминая,- вспоминая нашу молодость,- Have You Ever Seen The Rain?
Вы видели дождь, - дождь, в солнечный день?...
_

----------


## mishel61

Монголы поют «Чингисхан».

----------


## mishel61

Smokie - I'll Meet You at Midnight .

----------


## mishel61

Гарик Карапетян - И вот она .

----------


## mishel61

Группа "Салехард" ( Солистка Анна Демьянова) - "Настроение Жесть".

----------


## mishel61

КРУЖИТ СУДЬБА - Иван Поклонский.


_Приятного просмотра._

----------


## mishel61

ТОЛЬКО МОРЕ, ТЫ И Я Татьяна Козловская.

----------


## mishel61

Мы с тобой давно уже не те.


_Всех мужчин с наступающим 23-февраля._

----------


## mishel61

Лариса Закиева - Загуляла.

----------


## mishel61

Шпехт Андрей - Милая моя.

----------


## mishel61

Виктор Могилатов  - Мама.

----------

